# Growing C. vietnamensis emersed



## DelawareJim (Nov 15, 2005)

I got a C. vietnamensis last year that has been struggling. I've been growing it emersed in a 50:50 peat/sand substrate. It has been staying about 1-1/2 inches across and varying between 3-4 leaves. Each time I get a new leaf, I loose an old one, so it has not actually grown.

Any recommendations?

Thanks.
Cheers.
Jim


----------



## Ghazanfar Ghori (Jan 27, 2004)

DelawareJim said:


> Any recommendations?


I reccomend you give it to me ASAP.

If the first reccomendation is not acceptable, I'd try growing it in 100% ADA Amazonia. From what I've
read on Jan's website - it should be an easy plant to grow. If you're losing the older leaves when new ones
pop up - it could indicate lack of macro nutrients.


----------



## Ghazanfar Ghori (Jan 27, 2004)

Oh - and I'd also bump up the lighting levels a little.


----------



## DelawareJim (Nov 15, 2005)

Ghazanfar Ghori said:


> From what I've read on Jan's website - it should be an easy plant to grow.


Yeah, that's what's got me so frustrated. On Jan's site he states "Plants and are quite easy to cultivate under standard conditions.", which I always understood to be a 50:50 sand/peat mix.

I'll have to bump up the ferts a bit and see what happens.

Cheers.
Jim


----------



## Ghazanfar Ghori (Jan 27, 2004)

DelawareJim said:


> Yeah, that's what's got me so frustrated. On Jan's site he states "Plants and are quite easy to cultivate under standard conditions.", which I always understood to be a 50:50 sand/peat mix.
> 
> I'll have to bump up the ferts a bit and see what happens.
> 
> ...


Peat/sand mix doesn't have much if any nutritional value. Stick a Jobes stick in there - I'll bet the plant takes off.
Dibs on the first plantlet.


----------



## DelawareJim (Nov 15, 2005)

You got it. It's the least I can do for the plants you've given me, although, as I think of it, you'll probably have the wrestle Aaron for it. 

Cheers.
Jim


----------



## Ghazanfar Ghori (Jan 27, 2004)

DelawareJim said:


> You got it. It's the least I can do for the plants you've given me, although, as I think of it, you'll probably have the wrestle Aaron for it.
> 
> Cheers.
> Jim


I can take on Aaron - no problem.


----------



## zQ. (Dec 15, 2006)

Hi there Jim !
Where did you found this crypt species ? 
I have some pic of its habitat,hope it will help you to grow it :


----------



## DelawareJim (Nov 15, 2005)

zQ;

I got the plant from a friend in Germany. Thanks for the habitat pics. They confirm that I think the medium was wrong for this plant. I transplanted it to an Aquasoil/Flourite/Laterite mix and so far it hasn't melted which is encouraging.

And your english is perfectly fine.

Cheers.
Jim


----------

